# ITS ON AGAIN!! Christian Bowhunters of GA will be having our first 3-D on 1/12



## p&y finally (Jan 4, 2013)

Christian Bowhunters (CBG) will be having our first shoot of the year on Saturday 1/12/13.
Looking forward to seeing everybody again and kicking off another great year 

www.cbg.faithweb.com for info or directions or PM me.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## GaBear (Jan 4, 2013)

If the Doc Clears me to shoot next week I'll be there. Need to knock the rust off my bow.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 4, 2013)

Lets get it on !


----------



## 3darcher (Jan 4, 2013)

Chris--will the championship be the 1st tournament like last year?


----------



## MI360 (Jan 5, 2013)

Does CBG have a known distance class?


----------



## hoyt44 (Jan 5, 2013)

3darcher said:


> Chris--will the championship be the 1st tournament like last year?



good question 3darcher , wondering the same...


----------



## BlackArcher (Jan 5, 2013)

See you guys...It has been a while...


----------



## fulltime (Jan 5, 2013)

no championship this year. no known yards.


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 5, 2013)

times are tough.if mary ann clears me, i'll be there...early..got putnam county at 4


----------



## MathewsArcher (Jan 5, 2013)

oldgeez said:


> times are tough.if mary ann clears me, i'll be there...early..got putnam county at 4



Johnny!!!!

I don't think your going to make it. 

2 shoots in 1 day. I don't think your wife would like that. 

LOL LOL LOL 

Think of all the gas you would use up in your little van!!!!!!


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 6, 2013)

she has already thought of it...believe me...i'm using the belated birthday present approach, lol


----------



## tomski007 (Jan 6, 2013)

Geez-
Pleading on bended knee might help. Pout a little. Shed a tear.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Jan 6, 2013)

Gonna try and make it after work Saturday morning.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jan 7, 2013)

*shoot*

Well I'm ready as l can get till ups arrives got a old rival saying he is on the way back but he might have a change of heart after this weekend..l won our first and last match and that's not going to change just know that and accept it cause that's how it is and how its gonna be.


----------



## fulltime (Jan 7, 2013)

hey bottemline is that a old rival or your teacher??


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 7, 2013)

is his first initial "m?????"


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jan 7, 2013)

*shoot*

Nope not my teacher.And Geez it starts with J so you know who it is..I got a fresh Alpha Elite coming just for him..


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 7, 2013)

New project at work, working Sat and Sun.... that's ok though, I'll make a whole lot more working! Waiting on a bow too Squirrel.....


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jan 7, 2013)

*New Bow*

What you got coming now? You just got one.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 7, 2013)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> What you got coming now? You just got one.


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 7, 2013)

last name couldn't possibly start with "f ????"


----------



## fulltime (Jan 7, 2013)

oldgeez said:


> last name couldn't possibly start with "f ????"



u got it!!!!


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 8, 2013)

i can hardly wait


----------



## Chris2183 (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm going late morning. 


_Posted from  Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## deast1988 (Jan 8, 2013)

what time is it over Im working 7 to 3:30 so is 4:15 to late to get there?


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 8, 2013)

you'll be shooting with a flashlight, lol!!  i believe the non dst is 2 pm.  fulltime or p&y would know for sure


----------



## fulltime (Jan 8, 2013)

deast1988 said:


> what time is it over Im working 7 to 3:30 so is 4:15 to late to get there?



i am sorry but 2.00 is cut off


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jan 8, 2013)

*shovel*

Joe make sure you have a shovel so you can dig up Butch and that C4..He told me he was going through me like a car wash..lol..He forgets easy


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 8, 2013)

I hope my plans don't get derailed. (Influenza) Day 3 starts Tuesday.   Ouch !


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jan 8, 2013)

You will be ready..


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jan 8, 2013)

If nothing comped up we are hoping to make the journey . We have never been there so it would be fun to shoot at a new shoot .


----------



## p&y finally (Jan 9, 2013)

Looks like weather is going to be GREAT!

Looking forward to seeing ya'll Elsberry


----------



## dgmeadows (Jan 11, 2013)

Hate to miss it, but Ciara has her first volleyball tournament of the year in Greeneville, SC.

Hope ya'll have a great shoot and great turnout.  Seems like the last few years the January shoot had either snow, rain or high winds.  75 degrees ought to make for better participation.


----------



## fulltime (Jan 11, 2013)

dgmeadows said:


> Hate to miss it, but Ciara has her first volleyball tournament of the year in Greeneville, SC.
> 
> Hope ya'll have a great shoot and great turnout.  Seems like the last few years the January shoot had either snow, rain or high winds.  75 degrees ought to make for better participation.



Tell Ciara good luck! see yall at the next one.


----------



## young gunna (Jan 11, 2013)

An old champ from years past just may roll thru


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 12, 2013)

I think I shot in the wrong class with my hunting rig ?  It was still a hoot though. I'll be baack !


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 12, 2013)

i hope you're well next time, lol


----------

